# Tons on Pecan wood



## Karl_TN (Jan 10, 2022)

Very large pecan tree a little over 5ft in diameter came down in a storm at a local park. It forked near the ground which allowed the weaker side to bring the whole tree down. I'll probably drop off a lot of this wood to a minister friend who has a BBQ restaurant. Might keep some back for milling or turning, but I've got more wood than I know what to do with. There's plenty to share if anyone is coming thru the Memphis area.

The rock wall is up to my shoulders to give you an idea of size.




Other people have stopped by there park to cut some smaller limbs, but none seem to be cutting the larger limbs like I'm getting. Probably too much work for most guys who like to sit in front of them TV watching sports all be weekend.




One of two trailers loads so far. I can't haul much longer logs because they get too heavy to load by myself without proper loading equipment. One older gentlemen be stopped to ask about the type of tree, and then offered to sell his 14hp man it al bandsaw mill for $5k. Very tempting, but I really don't want or need a second job.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Barb (Jan 10, 2022)

I've never worked with pecan before. Would you be willing to sell a chunk that fits a LFRB?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 10, 2022)

Karl if your going to aaw symposium in June bring a trailer load, I'm sure you'd have no trouble getting rid of some of that, lol. I'd like a chunk or 2.


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 10, 2022)

Looks like a massive tree! Great that you can pick up seemingly all you want! Chuck


----------



## Karl_TN (Jan 10, 2022)

woodtickgreg said:


> Karl if your going to saw symposium in June bring a trailer load, I'm sure you'd have no trouble getting rid of some of that, lol. I'd like a chunk or 2.


I’m going to the TAW Symposium in Nashville at the end of January. If that’s the one you are talking about then I can toss a few chunks in my car. A trailer load might be a bit much since I don’t want to take up symposium time trying to sell wood outside the hotel. What size are you wanting?


----------



## Karl_TN (Jan 10, 2022)

Barb said:


> I've never worked with pecan before. Would you be willing to sell a chunk that fits a LFRB?


If your TN friend isn’t able to pick some up locally then I can post some pics and LFRB prices here to follow the rules.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 10, 2022)

Karl_TN said:


> I’m going to the TAW Symposium in Nashville at the end of January. If that’s the one you are talking about then I can toss a few chunks in my car. A trailer load might be a bit much since I don’t want to take up symposium time trying to sell wood outside the hotel. What size are you wanting?


No worries Karl. I'm going to the aaw symposium in Chattanooga.


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 10, 2022)

I would put some in a splat pile, that's the best look for Pecan IMO, otherwise it can be rather boring.... Great score BTW!


----------



## Mike Hill (Jan 10, 2022)

I'm going to both symposiums - so if I can be go-between and save some for those that are going to AAW - so much the better. Of course I'll take out the best looking and hand out the culls!  It's in Lil Mikey's DNA!

I'd like a couple of big hollowform blanks - crotchy if you can.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 10, 2022)

barry richardson said:


> I would put some in a splat pile, that's the best look for Pecan IMO, otherwise it can be rather boring.... Great score BTW!


Splat! Lmao.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Karl_TN (Jan 10, 2022)

barry richardson said:


> I would put some in a splat pile, that's the best look for Pecan IMO, otherwise it can be rather boring.... Great score BTW!


You’ll need to explain in more detail. Obviously Greg hasn’t something mind that tickles his funny bone, but I’m unsure if I want to know what that is.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Jan 10, 2022)

Mike Hill said:


> I'm going to both symposiums - so if I can be go-between and save some for those that are going to AAW - so much the better. Of course I'll take out the best looking and hand out the culls!  It's in Lil Mikey's DNA!
> 
> I'd like a couple of big hollowform blanks - crotchy if you can.


There’s only so much space I can load wood into my Honda Ciivic or Honda Fit so I’ll probably just bring wood for those attending TAW. What I really need is a truck, but there’s slim chance I’ll buy one any time soon at the current prices for a good used truck. So what did you have in mine when you said big hollow form blanks? If you mean something really big then do you ever drive to the West side of TN or up North near Paris or Camden TN.

By the way, I may be looking for a place to spend the Friday night during the symposium if you know a woodturner in Nashville that can be bribed by wood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jan 10, 2022)

Karl_TN said:


> You’ll need to explain in more detail. Obviously Greg hasn’t something mind that tickles his funny bone, but I’m unsure if I want to know what that is.


I reckon it is a spelling thing...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jan 10, 2022)

Barb said:


> I've never worked with pecan before. Would you be willing to sell a chunk that fits a LFRB?


That works a lot like hickory.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Jan 10, 2022)

Dang, I will be driving to Nashville on the 31st, on the way to Destin. I will have a truck full of luggage and no room for any
wood. @Mike Hill any recommendations on lodging near I-65. 
Randy


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 10, 2022)

Karl_TN said:


> You’ll need to explain in more detail. Obviously Greg hasn’t something mind that tickles his funny bone, but I’m unsure if I want to know what that is.


Spalt


----------



## Karl_TN (Jan 10, 2022)

barry richardson said:


> Spalt


Oh, I thought Greg meant to say a ’Split’ pile (aka firewood) is the best look for pecan which I found confusing since pecan can look nice since it’s a hickory with a reddish tint. Agree spalted pecan is very nice and can have similar colors to spalted maple.


----------



## Mike Hill (Jan 11, 2022)

eaglea1 said:


> Dang, I will be driving to Nashville on the 31st, on the way to Destin. I will have a truck full of luggage and no room for any
> wood. @Mike Hill any recommendations on lodging near I-65.
> Randy


At the Harding Pike exit south of downtown a few miles - there is a LaQuinta and a Red Roof (they both are on Sidco Dr.) that family and friends have both stayed at. At the Old Hickory Blvd/Exit, there is a Best Western, Holiday Inn Express, Hampton Inn, Courtyard - and some suite types and high rise or two. At the Moore's Lane/Cool Springs exit there is a whole bunch of retail/restaurants as well as Sleep Inn, Holiday Inn express, Holiday Inn, Hilton Garden Inn, Comfort Inn and high rises around. 3 more exits - Franklin, TN Quality Inn, Candlewood Suites, LaQuinta, Baymont - but best of all is the Woodcraft Store. The further from downtown Nashville - generally the less expensive - although the LaQuinta and the Red Roof at Sidco are usually not too bad.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Jan 11, 2022)

Thanks Mike, Woodcraft it is! I wonder if they turn the lights off after closing LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Jan 24, 2022)

@Barb Here's some of the pecan that I have milled so far. Still got some logs to left if you thicker piece (normal LFRB) vice longer piece (game box LFRB). No cost above shipping because I like seeing your work, and some day I'd still like to work out a deal for a ring.

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 2


----------

